

How to Expose Yourself to Randomness - talkingquickly
http://ben.casnocha.com/2010/05/50-ways-to-expose-yourself-to-randomness.html

======
JohnnyBrown
I love the idea that we shouldn't inhibit ourselves or get stuck in ruts. But
I felt like many of the items on this lit boiled down to 'Consume. But consume
something novel and tell yourself it's somehow virtuous'

------
arctangent
Anyone remotely interested in living a "random" life should read this book:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dice_Man>

------
torstesu
I love randomness. Breaking out of the pattern and being impulsive is how 90 %
of the fun stuff in my life happens.

The rule is: If you see something interesting, perhaps a group of people you
would like to talk or engage with, give your self at most 3 seconds to take
action or else; don't do it.

Why 3 seconds? If you spend more time, you will start considering the
consequences inhibiting yourself -- your freudian conscious guard is
activited.

~~~
wccrawford
lol That would practically guarantee that I never did anything spontaneous.
I'm much more likely to weigh it all out, then finally decide, "Ah, what the
heck" and go do it anyhow, against logic and sense.

It stops me from doing anything truly stupid or rude, but doesn't restrict me
from doing fun and interesting things.

------
mhb
Problem:

1\. Do fewer structured activities.

vs.

19\. You’re really pissed off at what’s going on in your kid’s school. So run
for the school board.

------
wccrawford
tl;dr - Do things you wouldn't normally do, especially if they 'waste time'.

Because really, that's the essence of it. We get so into spending our time
wisely that we don't stop and look around. Rather than trying to follow the
list, I'd recommend just doing things that you feel like doing, but normally
wouldn't because they aren't something you'd normally do. (It's a self-
reinforcing cycle.)

------
enculette
what a stupid article

